# they want to water down the elastomeric



## byron (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it standard to water down the elastomeric before applying. My painter said he has worked with it several times and he waters down for example 20 gallons and it makes about 24 gallons of elastomeric. I am concerned about this process due to it seems like that will defeat the purpose. 

Can anyone advise me on this matter. Also, how should I approach him if this is not standard?

Thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought it was closed?


----------

